# Adding Effexor to Paxil



## anxiousdood252 (Aug 6, 2005)

*---*

---


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not sure why one would combine the two, only because they're pretty similar drugs. That's not to say one wouldn't benefit from it; I really don't know medication that well. I've been on both Paxil and Cymbalta (Effexor's cousin), but not simultaneously. I find that Paxil works better, for me.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

What's your doctor's rationale for combining them?


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

doesnt it make more sense inrease the dosage of the one that working?


----------



## anxiousdood252 (Aug 6, 2005)

---


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

"Effexor first starts to work on your serotonin. Then somewhere around 200 mg a day it starts to work on norepinephrine. Then around 300 mg a day it starts to work on your dopamine. Mileage will vary for each individual, and there's no guarantee on getting all that much dopamine action" . so if you want dopamin to help your depression you will need the maximum dose of 375 mg effexor , and you cant take paxil at that moment. but since wellbutring didnt help you im not sure if you should want Norepinephrine and dopamin.

my suggestion would be increasing the dose of paxil , its working for you and 30 mg is a low dose i mean isnt this the very obvious solution?


----------



## anxiousdood252 (Aug 6, 2005)

hrmmm


----------



## a ibrahim (Oct 29, 2004)

Effexor ssri combination is known in psychiatry,i read many posts about it but unfortunately couldnt find anyone describes how this combination is,does it help or not,how does the mixture of the two will be on feelings,anxiety,or depression,studies about this combination is rare and limited. it appears that it is safe if the doses is not high.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

dennisdavid1974 said:


> Were said:
> 
> 
> > my suggestion would be increasing the dose of paxil , its working for you and 30 mg is a low dose i mean isnt this the very obvious solution?
> ...


taken from crazymeds " the initial dose of Paxil (paroxetine hydrochloride) is 10mg for Panic Disorder and 20mg for all other disorders, taken in the morning in any event. The dose is increased 10 mg a week, as required, until it reaches a maximum of 20mg for General Anxiety, 40mg for PTSD, 50mg for Depression, and 60 mg for everything else"

look it also makes sense that its helping for your anxiety but not the depression , the dosage!


----------



## anxiousdood252 (Aug 6, 2005)

---


----------



## Keikei (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh, god. Don't do that. I know it's different for various people, but the withdrawal on those two are the worst. And together... I'm not a doctor (no kidding right/) but they've both been soo hard to come off of for me, my eyes just bulged when I read the threat of both of them being combined. Good luck!!!


----------



## anxiousdood252 (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: re: Adding Effexor to Paxil*

hrrrmmm


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: re: Adding Effexor to Paxil*



dennisdavid1974 said:


> Keikei said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, god. Don't do that. I know it's different for various people, but the withdrawal on those two are the worst. And together... I'm not a doctor (no kidding right/) but they've both been soo hard to come off of for me, my eyes just bulged when I read the threat of both of them being combined. Good luck!!!
> ...


My guess is that since they are similar drugs, you didn't have withdrawal from Effexor because you were still taking the Paxil.


----------

